# Dobson, Bell's Successor, Resigns?



## DMcFadden (Dec 1, 2015)

Hip pastor, cooler shoes, Dobson, resigns from Mars Hill in Grand Rapids, saying:



> “I have always been and I’m still drawn to the very edges of religion and faith and God. I’ve said a few times that I don’t even know if we know what we mean by God anymore. That’s the edges of faith. That’s the thing that pulls me. I’m not really drawn to the center. I’m not drawn to the orthodox or the mainstream or the status quo… I’m always wandering out to the edge and beyond.”



DUSTIN MESSER nails it in his commentary: "Dobson’s sermon is not a rebellion to his culture. It’s a product of his culture. The mystery and romance he attempts to conjure around his spiritual evolution is laughable to anyone with a television. He’s not moving forward into the unknown; he’s sitting perfectly still in the safe, cozy space where Oprah is queen, tolerance is the law, and anyone with a firm opinion on just about anything is suspect." 

How incredibly perceptive . . . how incredibly sad that we have come to this. Do privileged first world types really have nothing better to do with their time than to wallow in the angst of their own self-indulgence?


----------



## Gforce9 (Dec 1, 2015)

DMcFadden said:


> Hip pastor, cooler shoes, Dobson, resigns from Mars Hill in Grand Rapids, saying:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think somewhere these types of folks are called fools......


----------



## ZackF (Dec 1, 2015)

“I have always been and I’m still drawn to the very edges of religion and faith and God. I’ve said a few times that I don’t even know if we know what we mean by God anymore. That’s the edges of faith. That’s the thing that pulls me. I’m not really drawn to the center. I’m not drawn to the orthodox or the mainstream or the status quo… I’m always wandering out to the edge and beyond.”

Puhleaze. I wonder this was said with the usual nauseating, faux-authentic, breathy sounding voice that is typical of people of this ilk.


----------



## ZackF (Dec 1, 2015)

Furthermore I wonder what these rootless and wandering men think they are doing to their flock?


----------

